# Insulation in soffits or not?



## mrshanes (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm rethinking my plan to fill my soffits with insulation. After doing some reading, it appears this really only helps if you cover the soffits with fabric and not drywall. My soffits contain my HVAC and wiring and will be covered with 1/2" OSB and 1/2" drywall on the sides and bottom both. Does it make sense to put insulation in them? I don't want to waste the time or money if it doesn't do any good.
Thanks,
Shane


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

mrshanes said:


> I'm rethinking my plan to fill my soffits with insulation. After doing some reading, it appears this really only helps if you cover the soffits with fabric and not drywall. My soffits contain my HVAC and wiring and will be covered with 1/2" OSB and 1/2" drywall on the sides and bottom both. Does it make sense to put insulation in them? I don't want to waste the time or money if it doesn't do any good.
> Thanks,
> Shane


You should still put insulation inside. It is much the same as building a riser - if you do not stuff with insulation, you end up with a big boomy box.


----------

